# Gate preferences: regular or with small squares on bottom?



## Southdown (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm going to be purchasing some metal gates from Tractor Supply Co. and I am trying to decide which one to choose.  They have the traditional gate with a few wide bars or they have the kind with the smaller netting on the bottom half.  I read the reviews on the product and they said their buck was able to break the one with smaller squares (i.e. the gauge was too wimpy).  On the other hand, the regular style gates would allow my small sheep to stick their heads through or stand on the bars.  We also considered making some wooden gates, but my husband thinks with the cost of lumber and hardware, it would actually cost more than the metal gates.  

Advice?


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 22, 2012)

We've been debating the same idea. What about getting a regular gate and adding fencing across it if you don't want the sheep climbing o it or putting their heads through it.


----------



## Goatherd (Sep 22, 2012)

> What about getting a regular gate and adding fencing across it if you don't want the sheep climbing o it or putting their heads through it.


That's exactly what I did.  My gates are the large squares on the top, graduating to the smaller at the bottom.  The larger openings are just big enough for my guys to get their horned heads through if they want.  I put a small hole fencing across the entire gate, attached with zip ties, and never had a problem.  It also looks very neat and not clunky.


----------



## EllieMay (Sep 22, 2012)

We only use the gates with the smaller wire netting at the bottom.
The other gates allow our dogs to get through (and predators to get in), so they're useless for our needs.
Our gates are strong and we bought the _scratch 'n dent _gates for cheap ($45 for 16' gate).
I have a friend who has the same gates and he has had no problems, even with his rams butting heads through the gate.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 22, 2012)

We use the cattle gats with just the bars and then put 4x4 goat heavy gauge goat panel on them, to keep the smaller ones from getting out, sticking there heads through, It was a bit pricey but has held up well.


----------



## Southdown (Sep 23, 2012)

We ended up buying some lumber and hardware and we're going to try that route now.  We measured the gates and it wasn't going to come out.  The regular, red panels were 9" apart on the bars.  It was a bit wide.  I thought about adding fencing to the gates.


----------



## boykin2010 (Sep 23, 2012)

We bought a regular field gate and then welded a cattle panel on one side of it. Was a lot cheaper


----------



## Nathan Sampson (Sep 23, 2012)

Well since you are building gates you will get a good gate anyway. With the buying a gate I would get the small holed ones for sure.


----------



## secuono (Sep 23, 2012)

I went with the cheap regular pole gates. Don't you have Southdowns? Mine don't even challenge a pvc pole, let alone get stuck in anything. 

With the regular pole gate, if any do get stuck or pop through, just buy some 2-3ft fencing, plywood or anything and tack it on.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Sep 24, 2012)

It's hard to see but we attached the same wire fencing to the livestock gates to keep sheep in and critters out.


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 24, 2012)

We just bought a gate for the fence we are putting up soon. We bought a 4 ft gate with mesh on the bottom. Since the wholes in the mesh are bigger than we like though we are going to be putting some extra fencing across the fence though, just attaching it with zip ties to the fence so that we don't have to worry about the goats getting their heads stuck.


----------

